
How to Be Good Enough - PhilosAccnting
https://adequate.life
======
PhilosAccnting
I've created a "commonplace book" of all the things necessary for adequate
living. If I was versioning it, it'd be v7.6, so I'd appreciate ANY
criticisms.

It's a guide on being "good enough", so it's kinda ironic that my
perfectionism got in the way of me advertising it...

------
tmaly
In terms of the presentation, I would prefer no to have to click on the topic.
It would be easier if everything was just expanded and you have a TOC.

~~~
PhilosAccnting
I've had my doubts about the contents. I didn't want to overwhelm anyone,
since there's a lot.

I realized what you were saying, though! "Long-Term Environment Improvement"
is a great grouping, but a terrible descriptor.

